# 3 days in SLO



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I will be staying at the Embassy. I will have some couple hour blocks of time to ride so looking for some 20-40 mile rides. I was thinking of heading down Los Osos to montano de oro park.. anything else you could recommend?


----------



## Carbon Racer (Apr 16, 2005)

Highway 1 to Morro Bay would be about 20 miles round trip. You could add a few miles by going a bit further to Cuyucos. The highway has a wide bike lane and is very well traveled by local cyclists.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

If you want hills with minimal traffic and great scenery, google See Canyon Road and Prefumo Canyon Road. It's a loop that's very accessible from Madonna Rd, and you can begin the climb either from Prefumo Cyn or See Cyn. There's a short section of dirt but it's hardpacked and well maintained.


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah... the Perfumo Canyon/See Canyon loop... I remember that ride from my Poly days... that was when the "dirt" patch was much larger and longer (and gravel).... here we were riding our road bikes through it and I remember near the top we were coming down from the peak and I still remember to this date cows in the middle of the dirt road....


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Outstanding pic of the Morro Rock, Tumbleweed!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

desmo13 said:


> I will be staying at the Embassy. I will have some couple hour blocks of time to ride so looking for some 20-40 mile rides. I was thinking of heading down Los Osos to montano de oro park.. anything else you could recommend?


Head up the grade (north on 101) to Santa Margarita. Ride out Pozo Road and come back Parkhill.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There are some pretty roads out in the Templeton area.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you all, I am heading out to los osos in the morning to hook up with a local club ride. I am bummed, because I cannot make the hammerhead ride out of cambria on sat..

Looking around, from my hotel, seems I got a pretty nice climb and drop down to avila beach, I will try that. Plus a loop out to los osos, to morrow bay, then back along hwy 1.

I also saw some rider on Questa grade today, that might be in the plans.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Just curious..How would u guys compare SLO to boulder, CO. I'm getting kinda tired of the weather and shitty job market.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, my 1st ride in slo cost me 70 bucks. Headed out Los Osos in the fog, must have clipped some broken beer bottle or so, but nice slice in the sidewall of my rear tire.

Had to wait until the bike shops open to get a new tire, a few new tubes and such.

Did another ride into town to meet family for lunch, then out foothill and los osos again. 

I might get a chance to do the slo-morrow bay-los osos-slo loop tomorrow. I will try the canyon to Avila beach saturday


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

kenyonCycleist said:


> Just curious..How would u guys compare SLO to boulder, CO. I'm getting kinda tired of the weather and shitty job market.


 Never been to Boulder but it was 80deg. today in SLO.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

kenyonCycleist said:


> Just curious..How would u guys compare SLO to boulder, CO. I'm getting kinda tired of the weather and shitty job market.


SLO has better weather, but the job market there is worse than Boulder. And how about housing? SLO is just starting to drop in median price, but they have a long way to the bottom; the area's median income is less than $50k, and the median housing prices are $500k plus, driven upward by equity-rich retired folks from LA and SF regions.

Tired of the weather? I'm in Washington near Spokane, and the temps haven't been above 40-degreesF since the beginning of last October!


----------

